# jus landed!



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey guys i'm here finally!! omg its soooooooooooooooooo hot!!

hot hot hot!

did i mention its hot! lol

isabella x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This isn't hot Isabella, just wait another couple of weeks!


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

*sizzle proof*



isabellaRose said:


> hey guys i'm here finally!! omg its soooooooooooooooooo hot!!
> 
> hot hot hot!
> 
> ...


Just wait for a couple of months and the weather will get glorious. Until then it's gonna be sizzling hot


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

WelKome to Dubai.


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

welcome to Dubai!

How are you finding it so far?
C


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anshuman Joshi said:


> Just wait for a couple of months and the weather will get glorious. Until then it's gonna be sizzling hot


**** me there's an echo in here.....


----------

